# Complimentary HK speaker



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Folks who ordered HK Sound lately were getting a BT speaker at the Welt; is the promo ongoing?


----------



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

Got one on my June 16th delivery...


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm picking up in a week. How big is the speaker? Need to reserve some space in the suitcase. Space is tight, I'm staying in Europe for a month.


----------



## shark715 (Nov 20, 2011)

skier said:


> I'm picking up in a week. How big is the speaker? Need to reserve some space in the suitcase. Space is tight, I'm staying in Europe for a month.


We own a Mini with HK and BMW/Mini sent us a set of two in the mail. If it's the same thing they fold flat and hardly take up any room at all. Sounds amazing well for something that folds flat in a few seconds and slides into an envelope.


----------



## Glasman0097 (May 7, 2015)

We were given one on our 6-2 delivery. We use it to play our iPhones by the pool. Fantastic little speaker system.


----------



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

Size about 5-1/2 x 3 x 3/4, when removed from the box. Doesn't take much room. Nice little speaker.

A


----------



## Glasman0097 (May 7, 2015)

Here it is.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

aherman535 said:


> Size about 5-1/2 x 3 x 3/4, when removed from the box. Doesn't take much room. Nice little speaker.
> 
> A


Thanks, small indeed.


----------



## m5in2009 (Nov 11, 2007)

As of 6-16-15 Speaker,jump drive, key fob (with engraving), stop watch, safety vests and 10 euro off with museum tour ticket are all provided. We have been traveling a bit so I have not opened either the speaker or the watch, but I am sure they are very nice.


----------



## shark715 (Nov 20, 2011)

m5in2009 said:


> As of 6-16-15 Speaker,jump drive, key fob (with engraving), stop watch, safety vests and 10 euro off with museum tour ticket are all provided. We have been traveling a bit so I have not opened either the speaker or the watch, but I am sure they are very nice.


What is a "jump drive"?


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

shark715 said:


> What is a "jump drive"?


USB drive with the maps on it.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

m5in2009 said:


> As of 6-16-15 Speaker,jump drive, key fob (with engraving), stop watch, safety vests and 10 euro off with museum tour ticket are all provided. We have been traveling a bit so I have not opened either the speaker or the watch, but I am sure they are very nice.


I didn't get a stop watch. I also stuck with the standard audio, so no speaker for me. I got vests, but asked for them and even when asking, some people are not getting them. So vests aren't a sure thing.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Stop watch is a new one. Would love to see a pic when you get a chance. Just curious. What car did you p/u?


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Stop watch certificate from Bucherer was for M cars I believe.


----------



## Thor2j (Aug 17, 2014)

RKA said:


> Stop watch certificate from Bucherer was for M cars I believe.


Didn't get one with my M5 end of April.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

It came in the bag with the HK speaker. We didn't realize it until late in the trip when we opened the bag and leafed through the papers they put in there. Our ED was 5/26 and I believe it referenced the M purchase but I can double check. If you're certain the certificate wasn't included then maybe they are screening customers in some additional way?


----------



## Thor2j (Aug 17, 2014)

RKA said:


> It came in the bag with the HK speaker. We didn't realize it until late in the trip when we opened the bag and leafed through the papers they put in there. Our ED was 5/26 and I believe it referenced the M purchase but I can double check. If you're certain the certificate wasn't included then maybe they are screening customers in some additional way?


Positive it wasnt there, was looking out for it.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess there are some drawbacks to the February deliveries I always laud: I got two vests, the picture USB drive, an ice scraper and a bottle of Champers but no H/K speakers or stop watch. Come to think of it, we didn't even get bottled water. But no complaints here. I more than made up for it in Weisswurst and pretzels.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

The speaker promo has ended, but it may come back according to the delivery guy. Stop watch promo for M cars is also ending, apparently I was provided one of the last vouchers.


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

Yep- 7/9 M3 delivery for me- no more speakers or stopwatches. Got the 10 Euro voucher, engraved keychain, 2 vests for free


----------



## 8Bmw16 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

I am new to the forum (recently signed up to 2addicts) and I am taking delivery of my M235i on Saturday Aug 29th at the BMW Welt. The excitement at this point is too much to handle!  I have a quick question about the HK speaker and stop watch. I did order my car with the HK system. Does that mean I will receive the speaker? Do I have to sign up anywhere for it? Or do they just hand it to you there. Also if you have any last minute tips as this is my first ED please feel free to share :thumbup:


----------



## Jugndan (Jun 4, 2014)

8Bmw16 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am new to the forum (recently signed up to 2addicts) and I am taking delivery of my M235i on Saturday Aug 29th at the BMW Welt. The excitement at this point is too much to handle!  I have a quick question about the HK speaker and stop watch. I did order my car with the HK system. Does that mean I will receive the speaker? Do I have to sign up anywhere for it? Or do they just hand it to you there. Also if you have any last minute tips as this is my first ED please feel free to share :thumbup:


The HK speaker was presented as a gift after the delivery specialist had finished showing us our new car. They are limited supply so if they have them you will get one. You should receive a voucher for 2 safety vests as well as a card with a blue dot on it. The card qualifies you for a 10 euro discount and a free engraved key chain. I don't know about the watch.
If you can get to the Welt a day early do your exploring then. After you get your car you can park just outside the entrance and go back to the store. There are plenty of BMW employees outside and inside to help you. They do about 90 deliveries a day average!
Have Fun!!


----------



## 8Bmw16 (Aug 22, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you for the very elaborate response. I guess I will have to see on Saturday if they still have the speakers in stock. Even if not, that wont take away from the experience! I had no idea they do so many deliveries a day! Most people I speak with dont know much about the ED option. Thanks again!


----------

